# Netflix streaming is now available on TiVo



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Looks like the Netflix "Watch Now" feature is now available on Series3 and TiVoHD units. I'm not sure if the new software is required or not, but if you have the new software and go to the new "Video on Demand" menu item from Tivo Central, Netflix is now an option.

I just played with it briefly and it's not bad. Setup was really easy, I just had to log into my Netflix account and enter a code present on screen by the TiVo. After about 30 seconds the TiVo had my entire "Watch Instantly" queue. The quality of the video is pretty good and looks better then the Unbox movies I have rented in the past. I didn't get DD5.1 on either of the programs I tested, but they were both older TV shows so they may not even have DD5.1. I'll have to test more later and see if digital audio comes over on more recent movies. My only complaint is that one of the programs appeared to have the wrong aspect ratio, but the "Aspect" button just bonged and there didn't appear to be any other way to adjust the aspect ratio.

Edit: Apparently it also works with the HD streams...

http://www.engadget.com/2008/12/08/netflix-hd-streaming-comes-to-tivo/

Dan


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Still no closed-captioning, and the video speed deteriorated steadily throughout the first 10 minutes, even without any other network activity. Eventually I gave up and switched over to the Netflix viewer on the Mac.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

the only thing that seems to help aspect ratio is switching from native to 720P fixed.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Big thread over in the Series 3 forum.


----------



## CharlesH121 (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm excited to see these online services coming into the set top boxes. I hope to see more of this stuff soon. The video quality has got to be there though or it will be useless.


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Looks like the Netflix "Watch Now" feature is now available on Series3 and TiVoHD units. I'm not sure if the new software is required or not, but if you have the new software and go to the new "Video on Demand" menu item from Tivo Central, Netflix is now an option.
> 
> I just played with it briefly and it's not bad. Setup was really easy, I just had to log into my Netflix account and enter a code present on screen by the TiVo. After about 30 seconds the TiVo had my entire "Watch Instantly" queue. The quality of the video is pretty good and looks better then the Unbox movies I have rented in the past. I didn't get DD5.1 on either of the programs I tested, but they were both older TV shows so they may not even have DD5.1. I'll have to test more later and see if digital audio comes over on more recent movies. My only complaint is that one of the programs appeared to have the wrong aspect ratio, but the "Aspect" button just bonged and there didn't appear to be any other way to adjust the aspect ratio.
> 
> ...


The Netflix audio is a very weird problem for me.

HDMI from TivoHD to Samsung LCD provides both audio and video. Pretty sure Stereo only.

My regular audio setup is a 7.1 Pioneer VSC 1015TX receiver so a Toslink cable was run from the Tivo to the Pioneer. NO SOUND. This is my regular setup and all sound from all sources were detected with no problem, either 5.1 or 7.1. My Pioneer has Dolby Pro Logic IIX and THX decoders.

After all day troubleshooting, I found out that I need to run an analog wire from the Tivo to the Pioneer to have sound.

All other sounds, either analog or digital were detected and NEVER require a pair of RCA wire.

But HDMI does provide sound. I am still mystified.


----------



## drjlb (Feb 2, 2004)

husky55 said:


> The Netflix audio is a very weird problem for me.
> 
> HDMI from TivoHD to Samsung LCD provides both audio and video. Pretty sure Stereo only.
> 
> ...


I have/had the same issues. Same setup. HDMI to Samsung DLP, both video and audio. Optical from TiVo to Pioneer receiver. No sound although this is how I always run my audio for everything. I too spent a while trying to trouble shoot before showing my wife the new feature. Never got it resolved. Went to show her the feature, and audio worked (over optical). Backed out and went back in, and it was gone again. When I lose audio, I lose all TiVo sounds until I play a recorded show or live TV. After that, all TiVo sound effects are back. I saw the exact same behavior when youTube was first added. I don't use youTube enough to know if that problem still persists, but I have not noticed it lately.

I went back into Netflix later that night and audio was back. I'm completely puzzled, but it is possible to get Netflix audio through optical using a Pioneer receiver (and I think I have the model below yours).


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

@drjlb,

If you can get audio with the Toslink or coax digital cable, then you are a genius. I just cannot do it. Changed from Dolby to PCM. Did not work. Changed to Component video from HDMI. No Sound.

I had to use "Signal Select" to choose analog over auto and digital for the RCA cable audio to work. Probably because both digital and analog were connected so auto setting did not work. I never thought I had to use analog setting only for it to work. Can it be that the Pioneer is somehow defective?

Then Netflix and/Tivo service crashed. System reboot.

I must have spent all day yesterday and a better part of this AM on this. Frankly I would like to keep this Pioneer a little while longer but the thought did enter my mind to spring for an HDMI receiver, i.e 1018TX.


----------



## drjlb (Feb 2, 2004)

husky55 said:


> @drjlb,
> 
> If you can get audio with the Toslink or coax digital cable, then you are a genius. I just cannot do it. Changed from Dolby to PCM. Did not work. Changed to Component video from HDMI. No Sound.
> 
> ...


I cannot claim to be a genius over this. I really did nothing to get it working. I went through all the permutations that you describe (except component), looked up info about Netflix audio standards, thought I must be missing something, and in the end, put everything right back the way it was. That is, I run 5.1, it's set to digital, and I have it in "TV Surround" mode as I do anytime the audio source isn't 5.1. Sometimes Netflix sound works, sometimes it doesn't.

I don't think it is a receiver/Pioneer issue. There were posts on this board before about people having You Tube sound issues. The fact that the TiVo sound effects go away when this happens (only to be reset after watching TV) leads me to believe that it's a TiVo issue. When there is sound it's in sync. I am reluctant to buy a new receiver just to get HDMI. This Pioneer does everything else I want it to and so far I'm not out of HDMI inputs on my TV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have watched two movies, and tested a half dozen other programs, using my S3 TiVo connected to an Onkyo receiver via optical and have not had any audio problems. (video goes directly to the TV via HDMI) Do you guys have S3 TiVos or TiVoHD units? 

Dan


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

It seems I can watch for about 2 or 3 minutes on my TivoHD and then I'm dropped back to the Tivo Central menu. This actually happened once when I tried to access to video on demand menu just to get there to watch something. I selected Video On Demand and it looked like it was working for a few seconds and then back to Tivo Central.


----------



## ctcraig (Mar 16, 2002)

stalemate said:


> It seems I can watch for about 2 or 3 minutes on my TivoHD and then I'm dropped back to the Tivo Central menu. This actually happened once when I tried to access to video on demand menu just to get there to watch something. I selected Video On Demand and it looked like it was working for a few seconds and then back to Tivo Central.


I'm also having this problem. About every 15 minutes I'm pushed back to TiVo Central while watching a Netflix.

Bummer


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

stalemate said:


> I selected Video On Demand and it looked like it was working for a few seconds and then back to Tivo Central.


I had that happen once. I just let it sit for a couple minutes then I came back to it, and after that I was able to watch an entire 2 hour movie in HD without a problem.

Dan


----------



## jcmitch (Sep 14, 2007)

My drops directly from HD to the Tivo Central menu after 5 or 6 minutes also. Non-HD content seems to work better.

jcmitch


----------



## plumeria (Jun 14, 2005)

Husky

I have a Pioneer 1014TX and am using Toslink for the audio input from the HD Tivo. The only way I can get sound out is to plug in 2 RCA cables (rewiring stuff) - there is nothing out of the digital audio output that my receiver can recognize. There is no way I want to keep playing with cables just to watch Netflix and I need digital audio output from the Tivo for HDTV.

Very disappointing Tivo/Netflix implementation. My Pioneer has handled every other digital audio input I have thrown at it (optical and coax) from many sources.

peter


----------



## justbobs (Dec 13, 2008)

My issue with Netflix on my Tivo is the audio. I have a TiVo S3 (THX) and a Vizio 32" LCD TV. I connect my Tivo via Monster PS3 HDMI Cable (but I have also tried other generic HDMI 1.3 cables as well as component video and analog audio cables; same issue). 

The issue with the Netflix (on Tivo) audio is this:

1. If I reboot/restart my Tivo and go directly to Video on Demand, select Netflix, select Instant Queue, select a movie from my Netflix Instant Queue and play it, the audio plays fine.

2. If I then exit Netflix to go back to Tivo Central and play or do anything else (go into standby mode, watch live tv, watch a recorded show from Now Playing) then return to my Netflix Instant Queue and try to play a movie, the movie no longer has audio and no other movie/show I select from my Netflix Instant Queue has audio. But if I exit Netflix and go back to anything else in Tivo Central, I have audio for everything else (Now Showing, Amazon Unbox, Watch Live TV, etc. ) and it sounds fine. 

3. The only resolution I have (from Netflix; Tivo Support had no clue) is to reboot each time I want to go into Netflix Instant Queue and watch a Netflix movie. And, once rebooted, only watch Netflix, until I am done with my movies in the Netflix Instant Queue. (Netflix told me to contact Tivo for more help, but Tivo was no help)

4. I have used my Mac Mini connected to my LCD TV via the PC connection for accessing Netflix Instant Queue in this manner and the video & audio play fine; it just that I wanted to use my Tivo instead of my Mac Mini for playing this content, but that does not look like it is going to work until Netflix and Tivo get together to fix this issue.

5. I have tried other cables, other setting for audio on my Tivo, even upgraded my wireless from G to N/Draft-N thinking that the issue might be my network speed, but no luck.

I only joined Netflix this week to try the Instant Queue feature on my Tivo, so it looks like I may not be staying with Netflix if I have to keep rebooting my Tivo to be able to use the Instant Queue on my Tivo. Oh well......

And yes, after today, I do feel like a Beta Tester for Netflix and Tivo; And I am not happy about it.


----------



## alto1 (Jan 25, 2007)

I tried a few different movies and they were all 4:3 aspect ratio.The Netflix rep said they are as they get them from the studios and that there is no way of telling what you will get. A new service offering content for obsolete technology is a joke. I cancelled after one day. If you want good quality reliable movie streaming, get a Vudu!


----------



## plumeria (Jun 14, 2005)

Husky and other with audio problems

Tivo are investigating the various audio issues. Please see StephenTivo's post here
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6921665#post6921665
He is asking us to email him specific information.

peter


----------



## destek (Jan 15, 2001)

So it looks like I have to get Netflix unlimited service to use this. That's totally lame - not interested.
I don't want another monthly bill. This will die.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

destek said:


> This will die.


Hardly. Netflix seems to be doing OK.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

destek said:


> So it looks like I have to get Netflix unlimited service to use this. That's totally lame - not interested.
> I don't want another monthly bill. This will die.


I don't understand what you expected.


----------



## destek (Jan 15, 2001)

I expected something that didn't require an expensive subscription, that had a limited number of movies, as basically a shill to get you to rent movies in their usual business model. To get my value out of it I'd have to rent lots of movies by mail - not a model that's going to survive, therefore not worth the high monthly fees.
I want to go to a menu, select any movie that's currently available (not a select "tivo compatible" set) and sit back and watch (or wait a few minutes and watch.
More like Amazon VOD - but with the same selection I would get at the video store.


----------



## Russ Arcuri (Feb 20, 2001)

Netflix streaming has worked perfectly for me from the first day I tried it (sometime last week). I have not experienced any of the audio problems described here -- can exit in the middle of viewing a movie, do other things, then resume. No problem.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

Anyone know if a device like the TiVo or XBox 360 can accept multiple Netflix accounts? We have two accounts in the household, and three high def TiVos plus one XBox. I have one account set on the Xbox and one of the Tivos, and the second account on another one of the TiVos.

I just cannot see a way of entering a second account on these devices without deactivating the first, which would be a major pain.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

destek said:


> I expected something that didn't require an expensive subscription, that had a limited number of movies, as basically a shill to get you to rent movies in their usual business model. To get my value out of it I'd have to rent lots of movies by mail - not a model that's going to survive, therefore not worth the high monthly fees.
> I want to go to a menu, select any movie that's currently available (not a select "tivo compatible" set) and sit back and watch (or wait a few minutes and watch.
> More like Amazon VOD - but with the same selection I would get at the video store.


Tivo and Netflix have both been around for many years separately, fees and all. I'm not sure why you think that having netflix on demand available on Tivo is somehow going to make one of them fail?


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

This service has worked wonderfully for me. The quality is quite good, there has been plenty 16x9 content, and even some decent "HD" I put HD in quotes because what I have played looks like DVD level quality not real HD.

It is smooth and trouble free - with one small glitch that occassionally when I play a video the trick play controls don't work - though pause does.

I have used it on a fast 6+mbps cable connection and a slower <1.5mbps DSL connection. The quality on the slower connection is typically of a basic to medium quality analog TiVo recording off a clean analog source - all of which is quite adequate on the very good 30" CRT HDTV I use.

The variety of content is quite generous. I am concentrating on older material (or rather anything that doesn't require high bit rates to look its best) with the slower connection, but I can play some of my 2008 TV series quite adequately as well. Because of this, I am continuing to not get cable in one of my homes, saving me a lot of money.

For a long time TiVo and Netflix customer like me, adding this feature without any additional monthly cost is an enormous value. I may even reduce my Netflix sub by a disk or two, saving even more money. 

And I will soon be buying an additional TiVoHD to replace an older S2 unit to further take advantage of this.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

The last day or two I've noticed that the Netflix streaming problems we'd been running into seem to be gone. Everything appears to be working very smoothly right now.

It's very nice to have this service on my Tivo. With this, great homebrew apps like pyTivo, and with the support for a wider range of video formats on my new Tivo HD - I am beginning to rethink the need for a "roll my own" media box.


----------



## eeg0323 (Sep 12, 2003)

Watch a movie the other night and had occasional audio sync problems. Today I tried several different movies and had a problem with all of them. Even though I get all bars and even the HD symbol, I receive for about 15 seconds, then get to watch about 5 seconds of the movie when it starts receiving again. I finally gave up and cleared my list. Guess I will try again after the new year and the newness wears off and maybe some of the kinks get worked out.


----------



## PaJo (Dec 17, 2001)

I really like Netflix on the Tivo, it gives me an opportunity to try shows & movies I would not usually rent. Some, the video quality is pretty good others it is poor. Considering how much trouble I had with Rhapsody before I gave up, it looks like Netflix on the Tivo is a winner for me.


----------



## steak (Jul 1, 2005)

I am having horrible freezing and resume on my streams on the TIVO. Streaming to my other computers from Netflix is not a problem. Anyone else ever seen this? I am streaming over wireless 54 mb connection with 70-85% connection strength.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

It could be wireless issues, wireless is burstier than wired because of interference (and bursty transport is a problem with streaming). It could just be different Netflix servers - the download to a TiVo is a different version than a download to a PC and most often comes from a different Netflix server.


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

steak said:


> I am having horrible freezing and resume on my streams on the TIVO. Streaming to my other computers from Netflix is not a problem. Anyone else ever seen this? I am streaming over wireless 54 mb connection with 70-85% connection strength.


Yes, which is why I don't stream to my Series3 TivoHD anymore. I got a XBox360 which does better with streaming (no crashes so far -- fingers crossed) and has a much better interface. However, the approximately $50 per year (plus the cost of the hardware) would be a big deterrent to most non-gamers (I'm just getting back into after being a Nintendo player from way back -- 80's -- the original Mario and Zelda).


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

steak said:


> I am having horrible freezing and resume on my streams on the TIVO. Streaming to my other computers from Netflix is not a problem. Anyone else ever seen this? I am streaming over wireless 54 mb connection with 70-85% connection strength.


We have the same issue over wireless too. We've just taken to using the laptop. The PS3 Netflix disc is supposed to arrive today though, so we'll start using that and see how that shapes up.


----------

